# My Bela Dracula and Victim Done!



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Moebius has produced another amazing model kit Bela Lugosi as Dracula with victim! Here's my build up:

















I had such a great time build it, I'm gonna sell this one and build another!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Quite a fantastic paint job.With the great nuances in the colors,you really captured the supernatural atmosphere.:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Really nice. I like the color choices and paintwork very much.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Pretty sweet! Nice creepy feel to the environment. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks everyone! I really worked hard on the prep work on this one. I wanted to give the kit a Classic Movie Poster quality.


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Hey old friend, wow, you're still doing amazing work. Here I feel I finally get to your level of skill and there you go again, leaving me in the dust (or should I say dusk!) again!

Fantastic work as always! Take care, Michael


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Another great looking Dracula build up, well done Mitch!


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Awesome work, Mitch!


Ben


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks for the encouraging words! I think these new Moebius kits are challenging me to improve my skill level!


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

you dis a great job.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

WOW!!! What a fantastic kit!! Can't wait to build mine; and I'm using your beautiful build up as inspiration!!!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks everyone! I'm selling this one to build another (and the Creature that's coming out). It's at a great price. Check out my post in the Models For Sale section!


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

real clean real nice!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Fantastic job on that kit. The detailing and your very effective lighting on the wall worked perfectly. I just started gluing parts of mine last night and might get it done in a couple of weeks or so unless I really spend some extra effort and finish it up by the end of the week for Jaxcon Saturday but that is unlikely. Again, an excellent work of art.

Mitchell, I looked at your eBay listing and you should have gotten twice as much for it. I sold my original Moebius Dracula on eBay just before I bought this one and got $175. I'm not trying to make you jealous, just saying that your work was worth more than that price, especially when you consider the original cost of the kit. But as long as you are happy then I'm glad you sold it.


----------



## Mystic Colin (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice work. Your paint job gives it a lot of atmosphere. I really like the light coming off the torch onto the stone work, looks awesome!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

rkoenn said:


> Fantastic job on that kit. The detailing and your very effective lighting on the wall worked perfectly. I just started gluing parts of mine last night and might get it done in a couple of weeks or so unless I really spend some extra effort and finish it up by the end of the week for Jaxcon Saturday but that is unlikely. Again, an excellent work of art.
> 
> Mitchell, I looked at your eBay listing and you should have gotten twice as much for it. I sold my original Moebius Dracula on eBay just before I bought this one and got $175. I'm not trying to make you jealous, just saying that your work was worth more than that price, especially when you consider the original cost of the kit. But as long as you are happy then I'm glad you sold it.


Yeah, I had it up for different prices, Up in that price range buyers are funny, but hey, I enjoyed the build and I'll do another to keep.


----------



## BKSinAZ (Jun 5, 2009)

New modeler here...... fantastic job. I wish I had just an ounce of your painting talent.
The impossible thing for me is skin tones.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

BKSinAZ said:


> New modeler here...... fantastic job. I wish I had just an ounce of your painting talent.
> The impossible thing for me is skin tones.


Thanks and welcome! Yeah skin tones are still intimidating to me too (lol) I do a back coat of spray tan or antigue white, then add premix flesh tones mixed with antique white or light blues depending what paleness of skin I'm doing. Just jump in and try!


----------

